# Welche Fische für den Gartenteich



## Perby (1. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege neben Koi auch andere Fische etwa gleicher Größe in meinen neuen Teich einzusetzen. Ich möchte dabei keine "Vermehrungsmaschinen" wie die Goldfische haben.

Ich habe z.B. vom __ Graskarpfen oder dem Stör gehört. Weiß aber, dass die deutlich größer werden können und definitiv alles an Wasserpflanzen auffressen.:shock

Welche Fische könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke.
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## samorai (1. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo Michael!
Kein Stör höchstens __ Sterlet,kein __ GRASKARPFEN, ich denke Du wolltest Koi's. Nehme lieber 4 oder 5 Orfen,es  sind auch Karpfenfische aber die jagen richtig an der Waseroberfläche,ist absolut geil an zu sehen.
ABER DENKE AN DEN ÜBERBESATZ,DER NÄCHSTE WINTER KOMMT BESTIMMT;UND DER KENNT KEINE GNADE!!
Ich weiß Du kannst es nicht mehr höhren!!

LG Ron!


----------



## Perby (1. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Nein, nein. Ich habe mich ja selbst geärgert. Ich weiß nun um den Überbesatz Bescheid.

Ich werde nicht zu viele Fische einsetzen und ich werde mich auch erst festlegen, wenn ich den Teich fertig umgebaut habe und weiß, wieviel Liter drin sind. 

Mir kam nur die Idee neben den teuren und empfindlichen Koi einige robuste Fische einzusetzen, die auch mächtig in der Erscheinung sind. Oder ich fange erstmal mit diesen anderen Fischen an und gehe später auf Koi.

Was ich nicht möchte, kleine kaum zu sehende Fische oder Fische, die sich ohne Ende vervielfachen.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*



Perby schrieb:


> ....neben den teuren und empfindlichen Koi...einige robuste Fische einzusetzen...



Hallo Michael.

Wer sagt denn, dass Koi immer teuer und empfindlich sind!?  Du kannst auch ganz bequem mit kleineren Jungkois im Frühjahr/Frühsommer anfangen und du wirst sehen, wie prächtig die schon im ersten Jahr wachsen. Nicht gerade Baumarktkoi oder Billigzoohandel, sondern wenn dann eher schon zu einem richtigen Koihändler deines Vertrauens gehen. Die haben stets auch Koi in der Größe 10-15 cm. Die Größe ist dann schon beachtlich und verschwindet im Teich nicht aus der Sicht und kosten sollten sie bei guter - sehr guter Qualität zwischen 20-30,-€ das Stück.

Der Koikarpfen stammt vom Karpfen ab und die sind schon recht robust. Wenn Du sie ordentlich fütterst und nicht verpimpelst , dann werden sie auch die Winter und Schlechtwetterzeiten überstehen. Ein wenig mehr Pflegeaufwand ist nötig, aber dadurch werden sie nicht empfindlich, sondern wachsen und entwickeln sich noch besser und werden robuster.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*



Perby schrieb:


> Was ich nicht möchte,  Fische, die sich ohne Ende vervielfachen.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
> Michael



Hi Michael,

dann solltest Du lieber keine Fische einsetzten. Alle Fische fangen mal, wenn sie laichreif werden und passendes Umfeld vorfinden, an sich zu vermehren. Und gerade die größeren Cypriniden legen Unmengen von Eiern ab.:shock

Goldfische legen "nur" 10.000 - 20.000 Eier pro kg Körpergewcht ab

Koi dagegen leicht 300.000 - 500.000 

MfG Frank


----------



## Teicher (2. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

hllo Michael,
hast du dran gedacht evtl. __ Moderlieschen, Stichling und __ Bitterling einzusetzen?  Die sind alle 'sam recht schön zu beobachten.  Hab ich alles, und 'ne paar Goldies dazu.  Jedesmal wenn ich am Teich bin komme ich einfach nicht weg von lauter schauen.  Könnt stunden dort verbringen.

MfG
Jimmy


----------



## Perby (2. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

OK. Danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde es mal überlegen.

Die Koi legen zwar mehr Eier, aber ich denke, dass von dem Nachwuchs nicht so viele durchkommen, wie bei den Goldfischen.

Und ein wenig Nachwuchs möchte ja auch jeder haben.


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hi Michael,

das nicht so viele bei Koi Durchkommen kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir ist die letzten Jahre im Teich nur einer durchgekommen.
Der ist ganz schwarz und daher schwer auszumachen.

Vorbeugend kann man die Randzonen entsprechend planen. Es sollten möglichst wenig Ecken da sein wo keiner hinkommt.


----------



## samorai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hi Michael!
Orfen vermähren sich unter "normalen" Teichbedingungen eigentlich nicht.Sie brauchen mehr
Stömung um zu Laichen.Bei __ Sterlet sind die Bedingungen,in unseren Teichen eigentlich auch nicht besser.Da hast Du schon zwei Arten die sich nicht so wie Goldies vermähren und unterschiedlicher in den Verhaltenweisen nicht sein können.

LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Moin,

Orfen und Sterlets benötigen aber richtig Platz zum Schwimmen und ob sie die richtigen Gefährten für Koi sind???

Michael, Du solltest lieber Deinen Teich anständig ausbauen und  dann mit einem kleinen Grüppchen Koi glücklich werden. Da wolltest Du doch eh hin, oder.


----------



## Perby (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

@blumenelse

Das stimmt Koi sind mir die liebsten und ich hoffe, dass ich den Teich deutlich vergrößern und vertiefen kann.
Und dann muss es endlich klappen.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Boxerfan (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Ich kann von Goldorfen nur abraten. Die sind dermaßen hektisch beim füttern das die Koi scheu werden. Wenn man die Hand in den teich hält um einen Koi beim füttern zu berühren sausen die Orfen mit Vollgas weg und der Koi ist auch am Grund


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Moin



Boxerfan schrieb:


> Ich kann von Goldorfen nur abraten. Die sind dermaßen hektisch beim füttern das die Koi scheu werden. Wenn man die Hand in den teich hält um einen Koi beim füttern zu berühren sausen die Orfen mit Vollgas weg und der Koi ist auch am Grund



Dem kann ich zum einen zustimmen.
Es hat aber auch einen Vorteil, wenn man in seiner Region den einen oder anderen geflügelten Fischdieb hat. Die Orfen sind sowas von Vorsichtig und Warnen durch ihr Fluchtverhalten den Rest der Fischlis 
Da steht halt die Frage was einem lieber ist, einen nicht Handzahmen Koi oder einen Koi der im Maul von __ Reiher davon fliegt.

mfg René
Und jetzt raus an den Teich, das schöne Wetter geniessen


----------

